# Systema seminar with V.Vasiliev June 5-6, 2004 in New York



## Edgar (Mar 10, 2004)

Saturday and Sunday June 5-6, 2004 from 11:00am - 3pm at Fighthouse.

Come and meet the Man, a nice ordinary guy , humble with  extraordinary hand to hand combat skills. Vladimir Vasiliev was so  high up he taught this astonishing Russian fighting system to the Elite Russian Special Forces.
Systema is one of the biggest mysteries in the martial arts world today. Many of us have preconceptions about fighting and martial arts. They are influence by seeing martial arts movies, exhibitions and competitions. Some people might think Systema looks silly and lacks power.  Others might doubt its effectiveness. For most Soviet army troops, their martial arts training consisted of training in SAMBO(  or combat SAMBO) a martial art based on traditional Oriental styles emphasizing jiu-jitsu,  kickboxing and others. But Systema was found to be superior to every other system by Soviet military experts and top scientists. Just think, Elite SPETSNAZ is actually more elite than the US Navy Seals. These super soldiers must be prepare d for the most chilling and challenging missions. Discover the easiest yet most effective way, silently, without emotions or kias to beat any attacker (of any size), anywhere, anytimeeven if you are surprised, injured, outnumbered, or bare-handed against weapons! Talk about reality! The main goals of the training in Elite Spetsnaz unit were to prepare the operators to endure any military operation and stay sane and functional not only measured by physical abilities, but by their abilities to access their own unique psychological, psychic and even spiritual powers.


Different aspects of knife, stick and gun work will be covered in this 2 day event.

For more information please visit: 
http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar06.5-6,2004.html
or call (212)807-9202 ask for Peggy or Edgar


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Edgar,

          I definetly plan to attend this one, even if it takes a second pilgrimage to New York and another couple of nights in my brother's "apartment".

Does anyone else here plan to attend?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2004)

WillFightForBeer said:
			
		

> Hey Edgar,
> 
> I definetly plan to attend this one, even if it takes a second pilgrimage to New York and another couple of nights in my brother's "apartment".
> 
> Does anyone else here plan to attend?


There will be some cool stuff that he will teach, but I feel the knife stuff is a little limited to hammering only. No thrust.
Sean


----------



## Jackal (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be there (of course).  :wink2: 




> There will be some cool stuff that he will teach, but I feel the knife stuff is a little limited to hammering only. No thrust.



Where'd you get that idea?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 18, 2004)

Jackal said:
			
		

> I'll be there (of course).  :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to a seminar. Thrust was not on the table.
Sean


----------



## Jackal (Mar 18, 2004)

> I've been to a seminar. Thrust was not on the table.



Most likely it was just that one seminar and Vlad was showing some specific work. I've seen him do that sometimes at schools that are more familiar with technique based training rather than based on movement.

Usually defensive knife work is limited to whatever the opponent can think of. I've never seen Vladimir specifically separate the work into either linear or circular movements though. You just deal with whatever the other person gives you. 

In the last 20+ seminars, I haven't seen Vladimir repeat the exact same material.

I _can_ tell you that thrusts have been covered quite well.  :enguard:


----------



## NYCRonin (May 15, 2004)

Just wanted to bring this to the top of the forum and also mention that both Jim King and Martin Wheeler will be there also...after holding their own mini-seminars at fighthouse on the 4th -- the details are listed elsewhere in this section.
Add to this list, the attendance of some of the other certified Systema instructors from a number of other states and some of the more experienced practitoners of the art also. Edgar has gone all out -- there are various arrangements in place for accomodations and other interesting events tied in to this 3 day Systema-fest in NYC.
Lets not forget the get togethers after each night of training.
A chance to get to meet with, train with and have dinner with a number of the 'screen names' that frequent here and the other Systema forums.

All in all, lotsa 'bang for the buck'. 
If you have been considering attending...now is a good time to decide.
I predict a great set of seminars and a good time to be had by all.
See you at FightHouse next month!


----------

